# DIY sight leveling jig



## seabowhunter (Apr 18, 2013)

Great idea, and nice job!!!!


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you using the four bolts for leveling purposes or to attached to something else? You could also use it to set 3rd axis if you attached it as a 45*.

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

SWEET!!!
I actually bought a metal bracket to make a similar jig.
This is WAY better.
Thanks man!
It'll be done this weekend.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Great idea, will be putting one together in a week.
Thanks and well done.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

This is awesome. But remember. 3rd axis should be adjusted at full draw because of the torque.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea!!
Thanks for posting it


----------



## Commfishmtk (Oct 11, 2013)

Tagged. Great idea


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

Good idea ! But I would still put bow in vise and check sight against a level on string. Then draw bow to see if third axis is on.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll try it ,price is right...


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome. Great Idea

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## LRAY94 (Dec 7, 2011)

Great idea! Looks solid too


----------



## Zach Phillips (May 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

I may need to look into something like this for my new sight coming in.. I've never adjusted 3rd axis.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Finished mine.
Same principle, just a little different.
I drilled and tapped the plastic, used furniture levelers for the legs.
Decided to go with a tripod design. Makes it s lot easier to level.
The rear leg is fixed, the two front are adjustable. Upside down wing nuts tighten against the plastic underneath to lock the legs in place.
I cut and drilled piece of scrap luan. I use this as a base. It goes over the top of the leg feet, then two 1 pound soft weights are added to keep everything in place.
Works like a charm and gives me a great starting point for third axis.
Thanks again for posting this idea!


----------



## cayman109 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Wolfhunt (Dec 28, 2016)

Slick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Outsider said:


> This is awesome. But remember. 3rd axis should be adjusted at full draw because of the torque.


yep. no way around that one. regardless of workmanship, these gadgets are only useful for setting 2nd axis, and you still really need a clamp on bubble for the vertical to do that.


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

Great idea.. Gonna try this for sure.


----------



## Hammerin Hank (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it, great idea.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

going to try to find a beam leveler and try this! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Edste17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome idea. I'm gonna give it a try


----------



## Chevyman17 (Oct 24, 2016)

Great idea

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt-U (Aug 8, 2016)

awesome


----------



## tsouz007 (Oct 15, 2015)

love it


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

tagged, thanks


----------



## clintcoker (May 10, 2017)

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea what kind of level this is? I cant find a beam level that looks even close to this... thanks


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

Search for cornet post level
https://www.amazon.com/corner-post-level/s?page=1&rh=i:aps,k:corner post level


GRIM


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

Like it gonna make one today


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

Now I wonder if I can get a 3ft level and glue a extra level on top and drill some holes for sight and some washers and/or spacers and drill one hole at other of level and use 1 large bolt and washers and wing nut and bolt that to a wide board and bolt to my bench and use that as a tool to check 3rd axis. Might be slower but I think it would work as once you get the level ...leveled it's against the board as a brace as you pivot the "arm "with the sight


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

What is the torque people are talking about? Is if from cam lean as the bow is drawn?


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Tagged

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

OhWell said:


> What is the torque people are talking about? Is if from cam lean as the bow is drawn?


It is from the human that is holding the bow, as well as the fact that with the pressure in the system, some risers can and do flex, maybe not a lot, but some.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

OK, so, great DIY project, great eye to see that beam level and repurpose.

Have you compared leveling a sight like this vs doing one on the bow with a string level and/or Hamskea level? I'm curious as to how often the riser might not be perfectly square to the string.

As for the 3rd axis, I've found that using my vise and then tilting the bow down and setting 3rd axis is pretty dang close when verifying it at full draw. I do always verify at full draw, I do agree that you need to check that.


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

I need this. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGLBRH (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome. I'm building one!


----------



## scoopdaloop (Nov 28, 2017)

Look forward to trying this!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

ThunderEagle said:


> I do always verify at full draw, I do agree that you need to check that.


thus illustrating why these sorts of static tilt jigs are not worth building. they don't set the 3rd axis to what it needs to be, so what's the point of using one at all?

they're the same "gadget" issue as exists for lasers that are supposed to set your centreshot for you all. all they do is get you close, then you have to go and adjust on the bow while actually shooting it.

I can get more than close enough to both by eyeball to achieve the same starting point for free.

buy a set of Hamskea levels if you really want to adjust your 3rd axis properly. if you don't, then don't spend time or money doing it incorrectly and inaccurately.


----------



## jpsissom3204 (Nov 19, 2018)

Razorbak said:


> Now I wonder if I can get a 3ft level and glue a extra level on top and drill some holes for sight and some washers and/or spacers and drill one hole at other of level and use 1 large bolt and washers and wing nut and bolt that to a wide board and bolt to my bench and use that as a tool to check 3rd axis. Might be slower but I think it would work as once you get the level ...leveled it's against the board as a brace as you pivot the "arm "with the sight


Ideally you want to check your third axis when the sight is on the bow and your at full draw. Reason being is that when your are drawing your bow back you are going to impart some kind of torque and that is exactly what your third level axis adjustment will help to negate. Tim Gillinham has a couple great videos on performing third level axis leveling.


----------



## Audible (Feb 9, 2018)

This will really speed up set up!


----------



## jag6510 (Nov 3, 2013)

great idea


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Outsider said:


> This is awesome. But remember. 3rd axis should be adjusted at full draw because of the torque.


So, if this is true, wouldn't you be reading a level that is set improperly because you set 2nd axis on a static (un-drawn) bow?


----------



## carsdwl11 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ill have to try this as I already have all the parts


----------



## timmyd2 (Mar 10, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Djqpaz (Oct 10, 2018)

Great idea. I made one very similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geothechop (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats awesome!


----------



## qacwac (Feb 23, 2019)

Going to have to try this.


----------



## Bowtechrealm (Feb 5, 2019)

nice!


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

tagged


----------



## Whit2292 (Dec 21, 2011)

good idea


----------



## FinestKind (Mar 14, 2019)

that's a cool rig


----------



## HellsCanyon (Apr 19, 2015)

Nifty!


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

you guys never cease to amaze me


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## Yellowhorse6 (Jun 27, 2019)

Great ideas. Following


----------



## knedlin12 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice work.


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice idea.


----------



## del lanati (Sep 8, 2012)

one i made


----------



## twayne (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## PRidd17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

beam level great idea


----------



## Tenx1966 (Jun 23, 2017)

Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Great idea


----------



## BlanchardRvrBuc (Feb 18, 2020)

now thats a idea look great thanks


----------



## crandallkid04 (Feb 19, 2020)

Awesome idea!


----------

